# February Freshwater Tank of the Month Competition



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Now is the time to submit for the month of February. Submissions period will run until 21 Feb at the end of the day. From there, the voting period will take place for 1 week after. A poll will be added to this thread for the voting phase.

You must upload photos of the tank to our Gallery. If you're hosting the photos on another site, please re-upload them to this one; that way people can always see your tank as long as the forum is up and running! You can submit as many photos as you like, but for the sake of space try to keep it under 10. If you update your photo during the submission period just update your original post, do not make more than one place for people to look at your tank. 

Post in this thread! Post your photos and details about the aquarium; the more information the better (size in gallons/liters, livestock/plants that live in it, etc.). Now's your time to tell the voters why you deserve to win Tank of the Month! 


A few rules:
- You may enter the contest even if you were in a previous contest, provided you did not win in the past four months. 
- Photos of your aquarium MUST be hosted on the Aquariumforum.com servers, NO EXCEPTIONS. It doesn't matter if they're on a premium Photobucket/Imageshack account or not, they need to be hosted on our server. Photos not hosted on our server will not be considered eligible; this is to ensure that future users will always be able to see the photos. You may not have that account up and running in the future. 
- Only one nomination per user. 
- In the case of duplicate nominations (two or more users nominate the same tank), it will count as one nomination. 
- No intimidation or belittling of someone else' tank, especially if you're a competitor. No cheating. 

Decisions are FINAL. If you feel that your tank should have been picked over another, then blame your peers because they're the ones who are voting for it. Unless there's a case of cheating or other extraneous circumstances, decisions will not be overturned. Also, keep in mind that you don't have to nominate your own aquarium; maybe you were really impressed with another user's aquarium? You can nominate them instead! The same rules and guidelines apply to nominating someone else' tank.

Winners get the coveted TotM winner seal added to their profile. Very few people have these.

Again, nominations will close 21FEB.


Good luck to all who submit!


----------



## bmoore09 (Nov 20, 2010)

1 Angelfish
3 Roseline Sharks
1 Turquoise Rainbow
1 Marci Rainbow
3 Madagascar Rainbowfish
2 German Blue Rams
5 Bleeding Heart Tetras
3 Otos
1 Panda Cory (getting a couple more really soon)

All plants are live, and there's one big piece of real driftwood in the middle. 
I do have a fake piece of wood in there because I thought it was perfect to run my bubbler under. Other than that, everything is real....
Also, I use PFS as substrate (Pool Filter Sand)

I run an Aquaclear 110 for now. Looking to upgrade to either another AC110, or a canister when my fish "grow up" a little. Right now pretty much every fish is a youngin' except the Angel, so I think my solo 110 is good for now. 
This is my first time entering this tank in the competition b/c it's the first time I feel its worthy. Hope you like it! 

















And one with the daughter


----------



## ZachZaf (Jan 26, 2012)

Aww your daughters cute! and you got me beat tank wise but that wont stop me from trying! 

this is my place holder until i get my new camera on friday! 

PICS (AND actual good ones) TO COME!!

Alright now my entry!! (*be gentle its still being established...)

This would be the 'front view' looking at it from the kitchen 


And this the 'back view' From the living room. 


Tanks is about halfway cycled.. with only a betta and a farlawalla catfish in it... 

the lighting system is set up for 12 hours a day of light... one light is 6-6 the other 8-8 starting from left to right in the kitchen view, it makes it seem as though the sun is moving across, as it rises from the left for two hours before the other light comes on for 'full day light' and then goes out two hours before the other to imitate the sun 'setting' on the right side. 

55 gallon, planted with wisteria, amazon sword, a couple bunches of anarchis, a banana root bunch and an unidentified sword type. Water is still a little cloudy from the tanins leaching from the roots. so this might be a better entry for march once the water is nice and clear...


----------



## giddetm (Apr 30, 2011)

150 gal community tank
4 watts per gal. compact flourecent lights 
Fluval FX-5 cannister filter 



url=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=9631&ppuser=9188]







[/url]


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

gonna be tough already with the 2 tanks already submitted

bmoore09...tanks is beautiful love it

giddetm....love the driftwood branches and black sand


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Looking great!


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

56 gallon tall, T5HO lights, Eheim 2217 filter, pressurized C02, 3 peices of driftwood all live plants, home to 3 Angels, 2 marble and 1 black veil


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

I will be busting out the camera tomorrow to see if I can get some good pics.


----------



## Copachick (Jun 7, 2011)

My 75 gallon. Almost done putting live plants in there, getting the rest tonight but wanted to post one now.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

10 gallon tank
Aquaclear 150 
4 black harlequin rasboras
4 harlequin rasboras
1 mystery snail
pond/pest snails
and soon to be assassin snails


----------



## danjsinclair (Nov 16, 2011)

Ill give it a go this month.
A few pics before I turn it into a planted dirt tank. Thats why it is a bit sparce but here goes:







[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]
Please be kind!


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

tank is looking really good Jon


----------



## sion342 (Jul 31, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> Now is the time to submit for the month of February. Submissions period will run until 21 Feb at the end of the day. From there, the voting period will take place for 1 week after. A poll will be added to this thread for the voting phase.
> 
> You must upload photos of the tank to our Gallery. If you're hosting the photos on another site, please re-upload them to this one; that way people can always see your tank as long as the forum is up and running! You can submit as many photos as you like, but for the sake of space try to keep it under 10. If you update your photo during the submission period just update your original post, do not make more than one place for people to look at your tank.
> 
> ...


----------



## sion342 (Jul 31, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> Now is the time to submit for the month of February. Submissions period will run until 21 Feb at the end of the day. From there, the voting period will take place for 1 week after. A poll will be added to this thread for the voting phase.
> 
> You must upload photos of the tank to our Gallery. If you're hosting the photos on another site, please re-upload them to this one; that way people can always see your tank as long as the forum is up and running! You can submit as many photos as you like, but for the sake of space try to keep it under 10. If you update your photo during the submission period just update your original post, do not make more than one place for people to look at your tank.
> 
> ...


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

Rob72 said:


> tank is looking really good Jon


why thank you


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Dan, that is one epic Pleco! He needs a name!


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Looks great everyone!


----------



## bmoore09 (Nov 20, 2010)

Some great tanks here!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Lets keep the submissions coming.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

bumping it up, come on people enter your tanks


----------



## giddetm (Apr 30, 2011)

How do you vote?


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

voting is not for a week or so, there will be a poll up when its time. Right now is just submitting your tanks


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

ok ben threatened me so i'm goin to enter my 75 gallon this time. 
lots of plants
fish: 7 koi angles, 2 pictus cats, 2 BN plecos, 6 bronze corys, 1 upside down catfish, 2 mystery snails

Equipment: T5HO light, pressurized co2, 2 HOB filters


----------



## Copachick (Jun 7, 2011)

Summer said:


> ok ben threatened me so i'm goin to enter my 75 gallon this time.
> lots of plants
> fish: 7 koi angles, 2 pictus cats, 2 BN plecos, 6 bronze corys, 1 upside down catfish, 2 mystery snails
> 
> Equipment: T5HO light, pressurized co2, 2 HOB filters



The one spot on the angels eye makes him look angry! lol


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

lol it does indeed. grouchy angel


----------



## bmoore09 (Nov 20, 2010)

Love the Koi Angels! My LFS had a tank-full of then yesterday, and I wanted one, but my current angel is like twice the size....so I couldnt :-(


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

They are absolutely stunning fish. I love them and am glad I decided to get them.


----------



## Copachick (Jun 7, 2011)

Ive thought about getting them for my 75 because they are so pretty but I hear they can be aggressive to a point and non of my fish in my tank is anything but peaceful, lol. But maybe one day if/when we get an even bigger tank for our basement


----------



## drunkenbeast (Nov 13, 2011)

I wanna see more tanks!
ics:
bump


----------



## logan84 (Jul 27, 2011)

My first official entry! Whoot. 

This bad boy is a 12 gallon Mr Aqua, seamless tank housing 7 Pygmy Cories, 5 Oto Cats, one handful of Pinocchio Shrimp and about 20 or so Snowball Shrimp. The plant life (aside from the algae that I'm battling right now) consists of Pygmy Chain Swords, Dwarf Baby Tears and Christmas Moss. 

My filtration is a Tom's Nano Canister rated for 20 gallons (and despite it's review I have found this guy to be amazing with just a few tweaks) along with a sponge attached to a Maxi-Jet 400 from Marineland that spews forth 110 gph on the opposite end of the tank. The water flow in here is awesome and everyone in the tank, shrimp and fish alike, loves playing in the spots where the two opposing flows meet to create some turbulence. 

Heating is done by an AquaTop 300w heater that I find to be very, VERY fickle...

Lighting via a Glo T5HO fixture sporting 39 watts of plant love. I'm working on ditching the DIY reactor for a more professional co2 system for several reasons (algae, y u no leave me alone!).

I think that about covers the basics! I'm excited to show this tank to someone. It's my first real step away from some Petco packaged system.

And for fun there's a picture of one of the female Snowballs pleading for your votes. ;D


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

that tank looks amazing logan


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Logan, really great tank! Any specs on it? (Size, fish, inverts - saw the shrimp - plants?)


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

wow. pretty cool. what kind of wood is in there


----------



## logan84 (Jul 27, 2011)

Thank, Holly! I really appreciate the feedback and support from the forums. 

It's a 12 gallon that's about 36" long, 8" deep and around 9" tall. Right now I have a small school of both Otos and Pygmy cory cats though when their powers combined it's usually just one big school they form. And then the snowballs and Pinocchio shrimp. The plants are pygmy chain swords, Christmas moss and dwarf baby tears. 

And to answer the wood question for Summer... just plan ol' Manzanita branch. I buy mine from Koyal Wholesalers. They sell them as wedding decorations and jewelry displays. But they just look amazing with moss hanging off them. But just a warning that the thin branches at the tips break really easily once softened by the water. Vacuum your gravel with care!


----------



## MeganMarie (Feb 15, 2012)

logan84 said:


> Thank, Holly! I really appreciate the feedback and support from the forums.
> 
> It's a 12 gallon that's about 36" long, 8" deep and around 9" tall. Right now I have a small school of both Otos and Pygmy cory cats though when their powers combined it's usually just one big school they form. And then the snowballs and Pinocchio shrimp. The plants are pygmy chain swords, Christmas moss and dwarf baby tears.
> 
> And to answer the wood question for Summer... just plan ol' Manzanita branch. I buy mine from Koyal Wholesalers. They sell them as wedding decorations and jewelry displays. But they just look amazing with moss hanging off them. But just a warning that the thin branches at the tips break really easily once softened by the water. Vacuum your gravel with care!


I think I might get a piece of that wood! 
And your signature made me laugh out loud on the couch. Fish nerd love <3


----------



## logan84 (Jul 27, 2011)

MeganMarie said:


> I think I might get a piece of that wood!
> And your signature made me laugh out loud on the couch. Fish nerd love <3


Doo eet! The wood is swell and I bought two rather nice sized pieces off their website for around eight smackers each. No tanin seepage or anything, which has been nice. Tell them Loganski sent you! They won't remember who the heck I am... but at least I'll give myself a pat on the back. Heh.


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

Summer water spots...water spots..lol..tank looks good

Rick


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Logan thats going to look fantastic once grown in!Meh my entry is coming up lemme see if I can get good pics...


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Oooh kay,so here is my little entry.This tank is a monster,with a water volume of a whole 0.9 Liters.

Plants are a small array of this and that clippings and suck.Included are Potomogeton Gayi,up front.With some Christmas moss right near.Then to the left front,unknown,was sent with some other stuff.Behind it is Ludwigia Brivepes.Center right is Rotala Rotundifolia.Then behind it is a baby amazon sword,awaiting its new home in the 55.

Substrate is a whole cup of Black Beauty Blasting sand.Took so much of that stuff y'know?Decor is a single Terra Cotta pot because it needed to be in there.

Pics.Had to back waaay up because its massive.


----------



## DotFrog (Dec 27, 2011)

*picks camera up*
*looks at thread*
...
*puts camera down*


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

whitetiger61 said:


> Summer water spots...water spots..lol..tank looks good
> 
> Rick


Um no. tank was wiped down prior to pics. All i can see is the stupid hard water deposits in some of the angel closeups. What you see in the FTS are bubbles


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

bump!!


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

lol yep, ya'll have tanks that could beat mine by a mile. Maybe next month XD


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

aw c'mon kay! I'll get ben to make you do it!!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Entry into the competition this month ends tomorrow at midnight. Doesn't cost anything to enter and it can give you an idea how well you stack up against those that have entered. Don't hesitate!!

If you don't win, next month may be your month. You never know how you'll do until you give it a shot.


----------



## Arayba (Feb 8, 2012)

AMAZING TANKS YOU MAKE FRESHWATER LOOK SO GREAT GOOD JOB :fish10:


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Do it,Kay,dooooo iiiiiiiit!


----------



## logan84 (Jul 27, 2011)

Kehy said:


> lol yep, ya'll have tanks that could beat mine by a mile. Maybe next month XD


Post your pictures meow! 

This is my first time entering a tank and could use another "newbie". ;D

Plus I love seeing everyone's tanks - it's all more inspiration for the next tank I build!


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

hahaha fiiiine, but keep in mind I do things on the small scale...or should I say pico scale?


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Alright, don't know if this counts or not since forum time =/= my local time...It's only 7:30pm here. 

Anyways, I give you one of the laziest "tanks" I've ever done: The Hands-off jar.

It's just a dirt substrate with no cap substrate, originally started to see if I could get my dwarf sag to grow if I gave it a better substrate. After doing daily water changes for a week so that anything that would cloud the jar would've been washed out, I planted, added a couple of baby pond snails and took off for winter break, leaving it in a window all alone for 1 month. No water changes. No ferts, no CO2, no snail food, no nothin' for a month.
Predictably, there was little to no growth from the D. sag. 

When I came back, I did a bit of rearranging with my other tanks, and made the fortunate/unfortunate purchase of too many crypts. So the jar got a willow moss/hair algae covered rock, and some baby crypts. Even during planting, there wasn't really any cloudiness from the dirt, and the crypts _love_ it in there. Lots of growth almost immediately. When there was a minor bout of crypt melt, and whenever there's dead leaves, I leave them in there, remember, this is hands _off_. I also don't feed the snails, but I do notice there's algae from time to time and I wipe that off sometimes since I want a view of things.

That being said, I immediately falsified that by adding some CO2 a couple hours a day, and holy cow have the plants loved that. It's even keeping the hair algae at bay (I think). No runners from the D sag yet, but kinda glad because I don't think there's room in the jar for more than one...oh right, did I mention it's a >1 liter jar? 

*So here's the rundown*:
Less than 1 liter volume jar
weak diy CO2 for a few hours a day
sunlight from a windowsill

-a couple of small pond snails

-dwarf sag
-baby bronze crypts
-hair algae...err willow moss
-duckweed


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

One last bump to the top


----------



## giddetm (Apr 30, 2011)

Hey Kehy,Have you thought about a betta for your jar in the window?


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

giddetm said:


> Hey Kehy,Have you thought about a betta for your jar in the window?


*td* fred krueger I hope you are kidding


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

giddetm said:


> Hey Kehy,Have you thought about a betta for your jar in the window?


hahaha-no. Too small, although I have used it as a quarantine before. Maybe I'll get some tiny shrimp and add one or two to that, but it's just too small for anything bigger.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

A Betta would live in there fine, but I wouldn't do it. It's a big step up from what they live in the stores for weeks and weeks at a time.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Voting is now added. Good luck to all of those that entered this month. I believe this is the largest number of entrants we have had.


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

bump for more votes..

Rick


----------



## sion342 (Jul 31, 2011)

This is the tank. Is not ready but it is ok.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Bump to the top. Don't forget to vote folks!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Hey everyone post your vote today


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

WOW! Some amazing tanks.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

lets keep the voting up


----------



## drunkenbeast (Nov 13, 2011)

bump! so many votes this month I like it!


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

now this is what voting is all about..keep voting everyone..

Rick


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

bump!


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Congrats Logan, and thank you for quite the epic battle of the tanks!


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Summer said:


> Congrats Logan, and thank you for quite the epic battle of the tanks!


has voting stopped?


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

yes


----------



## Copachick (Jun 7, 2011)

Congratulations to the winner  Ill have to try again next month. It was just a spur of the moment thing this time around lol


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Congrats to logan84!


----------



## sion342 (Jul 31, 2011)

Congratulations Logan!


----------



## congar15 (Dec 6, 2011)

Great tanks this month! I may need to submit next month. Congrats to Logan84, your tank looks fantastic.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Good show this month. Next month, it's my turn to win!


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

congrats Logan


----------



## logan84 (Jul 27, 2011)

Woah! Hahaha! I'm stoked.  

Thank you guys. I really appreciate it and it means a lot - sometimes people don't understand that this hobby takes a lot of work so I appreciate a community that harbors support like this. 

And dang, Summer. That was close! Thanks for having an awesome tank.


----------



## sion342 (Jul 31, 2011)

logan84 said:


> Woah! Hahaha! I'm stoked.
> 
> Thank you guys. I really appreciate it and it means a lot - sometimes people don't understand that this hobby takes a lot of work so I appreciate a community that harbors support like this.
> 
> And dang, Summer. That was close! Thanks for having an awesome tank.


You are more than wright ,Thank guys for show us the dedication on this hobby.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

logan84 said:


> Woah! Hahaha! I'm stoked.
> 
> Thank you guys. I really appreciate it and it means a lot - sometimes people don't understand that this hobby takes a lot of work so I appreciate a community that harbors support like this.
> 
> And dang, Summer. That was close! Thanks for having an awesome tank.


So what was the prize?

$50,000 is small bills?


Congrates. and it was close.*old dude


----------



## Copachick (Jun 7, 2011)

yeah what is the prize for the winner of the Tank of the Month?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Copachick said:


> yeah what is the prize for the winner of the Tank of the Month?


Prize? Free access to the site....and that little badge under his profile pic.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

jrman83 said:


> Prize? Free access to the site....and that little badge under his profile pic.


awwww that's cool.

could save me lotsa access fees also. *old dude


----------

